# Olympics!?!?



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 26, 2012)

Is everybody excited or what? I know I can't wait!! Thoughts anyone? Events you are really looking forward to?

Fri, July 27th 7:30pm EST. -- Opening Ceremonies


----------



## Royd Wood (Jul 26, 2012)

I just hope my old country puts on a good show, no terrorism, no drug cheats and may the best man, woman, team win.

Rooting for the Canadian Wrestling squad as one of the team lives down the road from here


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 26, 2012)

anything in the water and the gymnastics!!!! 


GO USA!!!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 26, 2012)

Sadly as we don't have television or Internet at home.  I had no idea the Olympics were starting today.    Guess it's a good thing I didn't make the cut this year or I would be late!  

It is amazing to see the talented, strong and gifted men and women that are in this world.  Best wishes to all of them,  from every nation.  I hope that records are set, goals are achieved and all in good health!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 26, 2012)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> It is amazing to see the talented, strong and gifted men and women that are in this world.  Best wishes to all of them,  from every nation.  I hope that records are set, goals are achieved and all in good health!


X2


----------



## daisychick (Jul 26, 2012)

I love love love watching the equestrian events.  They give me goosebumps!   They start on Saturday     I also like all the swimming events too.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm hoping for America to take the most total medals and the most in golds!! America is the greatest in the WORLD!! I pretty much love all the events but I really like swimming and gymnastics along with beach volleyball (I hate indoor) and the quick track and field. idk, I love it all!! I can't wait. I do hope nobody gets hurt and everybody does their best but USA does just a wee bit better. : )


----------



## Symphony (Jul 26, 2012)

I would like to see Equestrian but they don't show it much on the tube.  I will watch some track and field and some Archery.


----------

